# Eye Eye.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Well the left one now, off to Hull Eye Hospital for my left eye doing, got tobe there for 1pm so will set off at 12, Sandra has some stuff to read I have just to lay flat and keep still, at least I know what to expect so not even bothered.. We are well ard up Norf!.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope it all goes well - presume it is a cataract op - excellent outcome for me and no problems at all.

Just lay back and think of England - hope you have good memories to keep you relaxed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck "Dad" hope it all goes well. Should be a walk in the park for you. I bet you refuse the anaesthetic.  No touching up those nurses.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Had problems with my left eye the other month and lost 50% of the vision. Thankfully back to normal now but very frightening. GOOD LUCK:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've gone deef now :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for you all worrying about me (cough).. Back home now all went well apparently..

Who said that!.

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Op has come a long way since my Mother had both her eyes done. It was done the old fashioned way with a scalpel and she had to lie in bed for a week immobile virtually.

You young'uns, you don't know you're born. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Give us a blow by blow account Ray.
Mine were done almost two years ago and very happy with the opp and results. I personally wouldn't mind too much having them done again.!!

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Thanks for you all worrying about me (cough).. Back home now all went well *apparently..*
> 
> Who said that!.
> 
> ray.


Good choice of word there Ray

Glad it was OK

Geoff


----------

